# Marty Friedman signiature model Ibanez.



## Karl Hungus (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm...

I've been waiting quite a while for a Marty Friedman signiature Ibanez to be announced, wondering what the specs are going to be. Can't say I'm impressed really, and those inlays are pure ****ing gank. The Prestige SZ looks far, far nicer tbh.

Odd though being a signiature model, the MFM1 is a lot cheaper than the Prestige SZ. Still, given the choice I know what I'd be going for. I suppose seeing as Marty has played the SZ, I can just pretend that's his sig:







I think in my mind at least, a Jackson Kelly is the Marty Friedman signiature:






I hope the Jeff Loomis sig won't dissapoint as much.


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah I'm no fan either, whenever I think Kelly I think MF.


----------



## Michael (Jun 4, 2006)

It's ok, I've always liked SZ's. I thought it would be better for his sig model though. I like his Kelly's way more.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 4, 2006)

At GC today, they had a used USA Jackson Marty Friedman Kelly for $1199. Once humbucker w/ a Kahler trem. Drool.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 4, 2006)

Shannon said:


> At GC today, they had a used USA Jackson Marty Friedman Kelly for $1199. Once humbucker w/ a Kahler trem. Drool.



Oooh! That sounds awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2006)

o___O you should've bought it...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 4, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> o___O you should've bought it...



Sure! Now just paypal me $1199.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2006)

hahahahaha yeah, still a good deal though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2006)

That looks like the kind of guitar I'd expect Daisy Rock to put out, not to be the signature model of one of the most respected metal players ever.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> I think in my mind at least, a Jackson Kelly is the Marty Friedman signiature:


----------



## nikt (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/products/eg/page/MFM1_BBL.html

where is the vol knob ????


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2006)

nikt said:


> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/products/eg/page/MFM1_BBL.html
> 
> where is the vol knob ????


 
At the bottom right in that picture, near where the input jack would be if it was an RG.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 4, 2006)

I kinda like it...wouldn't be my choice of colour, but it's quite an elegant design.


----------



## Adam (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess this guitar suits his new stuff he does in japan like all that j-pop


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 4, 2006)

This guy (Mayzan) has one of Marty's original personal signature Kelly's.





http://www.mayzan.com/gear.p

He runs the Marty Friedman website apparently and Marty sent him this guitar in the mail (nice present!).


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 4, 2006)

Yngwie said:


> I guess this guitar suits his new stuff he does in japan like all that j-pop



Yeah, you're probably right. I wonder what his new album is going to be like?


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 4, 2006)

I think those inlay would be better suited for :


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 4, 2006)

Ick!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 4, 2006)

It looks like someone went down to total crafts or jo-ann fabrics, bought some shiny stars for a poster, and glued em on the guitar.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 4, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> This guy (Mayzan) has one of Marty's original personal signature Kelly's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that guys got some serious gear! That's a very nice present to get indeed.


----------



## noodles (Jun 5, 2006)

Shannon said:


> At GC today, they had a used USA Jackson Marty Friedman Kelly for $1199. Once humbucker w/ a Kahler trem. Drool.



A Kahler fixed bridge, actually. No route required, because you flatmount it with four screws.

I used to own this one:


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 5, 2006)

Mastodon said:


>



Looks to me like Marty is a Richie Sambora fan. That reminds me of Richie's old Kramer sig model with the star inlays. Whatever the case, it seems a rather big comedown from the old Jackson KE1


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 5, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Wow, that guys got some serious gear! That's a very nice present to get indeed.


Yeah,he has! His studio is awesome looking too.

He's got a site with a great register of 7-strings (and some 8's+9's)all with pics.
http://7-string.com/7.pl?direct=7-String_Guitars


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> A Kahler fixed bridge, actually. No route required, because you flatmount it with four screws.
> 
> I used to own this one:



That's quite nice.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> A Kahler fixed bridge, actually. No route required, because you flatmount it with four screws.
> 
> I used to own this one:


Very nice. Sorry to hear you let it go.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Very nice. Sorry to hear you let it go.



Honestly, it looked nicer than it sounded. A lot of those late 90's Jacksons were just eggs tonally, and this was one of them. It also neck-dived like an SOB. I only owned it for like six months, and it was the most eye catching guitar I've ever had. I got $150 more than I paid for it, too.

I want another silverburst guitar at some point, though.


----------

